
Yelp Users Bemoan Disappearing Recommendations, Adding to Company Troubles - mancerayder
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-02-13/yelp-review-purge-adds-to-woes-from-investor-pressure-sales
======
gscott
Yelp puts about 75% of reviews into not recommended, the problem with that is
when people find the reviews are not showing they have no motivation to post
more reviews.

~~~
xfitm3
Do you have thoughts on why they put 75% of reviews into not recommended?

~~~
gscott
I started a new company and had two friends review it on Yelp. I also had 3
customers review it. Yelp marked the customers reviews as not recommended but
kept the fake reviews from my friends.

Whatever Yelps algorithm is... it is wrong in my case 100% of the time.

